# Crux E5 single disc?



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone have one of these? I've been looking for a disc sscx frame and there aren't many options out there it seems. This will be a race only bike.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think your best bet is
(1) BEER eccentric bottom bracket or
(2) Soulcraft Convert


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

A mechanic at my shop has one. He slapped flat bars & hydraulic brakes on it and loans it out. 

People love it. 












pretender said:


> I think your best bet is
> (1) BEER eccentric bottom bracket or
> (2) Soulcraft Convert


No. It comes with an adjustable BB. Look closely.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Any idea what the two bolt looking things are for on under side of the bb shell?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

mtb_frk said:


> Any idea what the two bolt looking things are for on under side of the bb shell?


to adjust the eccentric BB 

Tech Tip: Adjusting Chain Tension on an Eccentric Bottom Bracket | MtnBikeRiders.com


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> No. It comes with an adjustable BB. Look closely.


I guess I didn't make myself clear. If you convert a geared frame you have loads more choices, plus you have the option of adding gears in the future, with little to no downside. Is how I see, anyway.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

So I had a Ridley x-fire that I was using with a eno rear hub. It worked pretty good, getting the brakes/rim height adjusted was always a bit of a pain. I am on a quest to convert to disc as much as possible so I sold the frame. So now I am looking to get a disc bike that requires the least amount of messing around with. I already have two other cross bikes, so this will be a dedicated SS race bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

mtb_frk said:


> So I had a Ridley x-fire that I was using with a eno rear hub. It worked pretty good, getting the brakes/rim height adjusted was always a bit of a pain. I am on a quest to convert to disc as much as possible so I sold the frame. So now I am looking to get a disc bike that requires the least amount of messing around with. I already have two other cross bikes, so this will be a dedicated SS race bike.


Not CX, but for road caliper bike with ENO it take some different calipers the times I have done it. Tektro makes a few reach offerings, and the BR650 Shimano long reach are on my #1 ENO bike. They are more pretty than the Tektros, simply put.

I would totally dig a carbon disc with track dropouts one day to be sure. 
Higher CX BBs and my main use on pave makes the frame offerings lower. So I will just keep rolling on the ENO long reach set up. 

I have been toying with sicking some 32mm CX tires on on ENO road bike. The steel fork I put on and the ENO adjusted low would allow them to fit too.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I would suggest just getting the regular E5 Crux. It has a BB30 BB, so just get an eccentric BB30 BB and run it single speed. That way you can always run it geared if needed down the road. I think that route is lighter as well.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mtb_frk said:


> So I had a Ridley x-fire that I was using with a eno rear hub. It worked pretty good, getting the brakes/rim height adjusted was always a bit of a pain.


I've run an ENO hub and I agree it's a hassle. The advantage of eccentric BB or Soulcraft tensioner is you can change rear wheels as easily as a geared bike. A lot of SS guys don't like tensioners because of the visuals, but I have found the Soulcraft totally reliable and hassle-free.

That said, the Crux looks very nice.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

pretender said:


> I guess I didn't make myself clear. If you convert a geared frame you have loads more choices, plus you have the option of adding gears in the future, with little to no downside. Is how I see, anyway.


Sorry, I misread you. I thought you were saying that it needed an EBB.


Corndog said:


> I would suggest just getting the regular E5 Crux. It has a BB30 BB, so just get an eccentric BB30 BB and run it single speed. That way you can always run it geared if needed down the road. I think that route is lighter as well.


Yes, this is a good plan. I have an older E5 crux and used to run a Beer EBB in it. I never really got that EBB to work though and now run 1X10.


----------

